# Why is Higher Speed Rail in MI at a standstill?



## twropr (Sep 21, 2017)

Several months ago, realignment of curves and other track work was completed between Town Line and Jackson on Amtrak's Michigan Line. Supposedly there have been ITCS installations also. Nevertheless there have been no speed upgrades, either on curves or anything about the 79 MPH maximum speed. Is something hanging up this project?

Andy


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

$$$$$$ (or lack of???)


----------



## PerRock (Sep 21, 2017)

There's a number of things going on. I'll reffer you to this thread on another forum for more details/up-to-date info.

http://railroadfan.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=35325

But essentially:

There is some issues with the ITCS system between west of Battle Creek, so activating the rest of the ITCS is on hold.

The next section of trackwork (Jackson - Ypsilanti) is on hold as it's the most expensive section to do & MDOT needs money. (There's also the question of the ARB station...)

Track re-engineering is done between BO and CP Jackson, and CP Ypsi to CP Townline.

Speed limits are up to 79mph now between Dearborn & Wayne.

All of the new signal equipment is installed.

peter


----------



## neroden (Sep 21, 2017)

For a longer-range view, the biggest scheduling and delay problems come from Porter-Chicago, which seems to be caught in planning hell, and Milwaukee Junction in Detroit, about which I've heard nothing lately.


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Sep 22, 2017)

PerRock said:


> ... I'll refer you to this thread on another forum for more details/up-to-date info.
> 
> http://railroadfan.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=35325
> 
> ...


I don't understand this.

I was under the impression that Stimulus funds would pay for 110-mph upgrades Kalamazoo-Dearborn after Michigan acquired the tracks. Did they underestimate the costs big time or what happened? And how does this delay fit with the Stimulus requirement to get the work done by the end of Fiscal 2017?


----------

